# Does anyone know a free site where you can Upload SWF Files?



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knew a free site that doesnt add any watermarks or anything to your uploaded SWF Files?

I have a SWF Header file... which I need to replace my other one, my old place to upload went under.

Does anyone know a free site to upload swf files, where they give you the html code? So I can place it in my html layout?

I tried swfcabin but they dont give you the option of the HTML Code, thats what I need to place it....

Thanks so much!

Its so funny I am so under the gun, Im going to nyc to talk to investors and I need to tweek my site by friday, so if anyone knows a place where I can park my swf header... let me know!

Thank you


----------



## Micheal (Apr 9, 2011)

You should have a website, then you could upload it to your own hosting.

Try doing a google search for "swf host" -> swf host - Google Search


----------



## freedomshop (May 24, 2011)

Duran said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew a free site that doesnt add any watermarks or anything to your uploaded SWF Files?
> 
> I have a SWF Header file... which I need to replace my other one, my old place to upload went under.
> 
> ...


have you figured this out yet?


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

I had one, imagedoll.com was one with no watermarks and you can host/embed your swf header and place it in your html.. BUT it went under!

this is the 2nd free site to go under for me.

does anyone know a hosting upload free site like a "photo bucket" for swf files.. with no watermarks or others dont give you the option to give you the code so you place it in your html layout.

does anyone know any free sites and or have somewhere I can place it so I can get the html code...

soooo weird this is like something I have to deal with every 3 months.

any help please


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

try any free blog like wordpress or blogspot


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

well I guess the company didnt go under they are back online so I figured id send a link to others who want to use a free hosting uploading site for swf files

Image Hosting Website


----------



## MIKUdesign (Mar 14, 2011)

You can just set up a free google site and upload your .swf files there. Then you can link them in any of your site.


----------

